# Freiangelrecht in der Schweiz



## denis82 (31. März 2010)

Tag an alle!

Benötige Ihre Hilfe bzw. Ihre Erfahrungen. 
Habe jetzt am Wochenende vor mit meiner Familie einen Ausflug nach Schweiz zu unternehmen. Da ich natürlich noch Angeln möchte und sich dort nicht auskenne habe ich ein paar fragen an Euch. Ich besitze zurzeit keinen Angelschein bzw. Fischerschein habe im Internet mich mal umgesehen und auf folgende Seite gestoßen http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/schweiz_gesetz.html die besagt dass man nach einen Freiangelrecht mit Einschränkungen frei angeln darf, nun die Frage: muss ich da trotz den Freiangelrecht eine Angeltageskarte holen und wenn ja dann bei wem und was kostet? Ort wo ich Angeln möchte ist (Untersee zwischen Eschenz und Mammern). Nun nächste frage: Darf man dort direkt am Ufer Grillen/ Räuchern? Wie sieht es aus mit Zelt aufstellen versteht sich natürlich tagsüber. Nun meine letzte frage: wenn ich nur Landstraßen fahre (keinen Autobahn) in der Schweiz, muss man da trotzdem eine Vignette kaufen. So das war es wohl vorerst. Werde auf Ihre antworten warten. Bedanke aber schon im Voraus.


----------



## Janbr (31. März 2010)

*AW: Freiangelrecht in der Schweiz*

Servus,



> Tag an alle!
> 
> Benötige Ihre Hilfe bzw. Ihre Erfahrungen.
> Habe jetzt am Wochenende vor mit meiner Familie einen Ausflug nach Schweiz zu unternehmen. Da ich natürlich noch Angeln möchte und sich dort nicht auskenne habe ich ein paar fragen an Euch. Ich besitze zurzeit keinen Angelschein bzw. Fischerschein habe im Internet mich mal umgesehen und auf folgende Seite gestoßen http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/schweiz_gesetz.html die besagt dass man nach einen Freiangelrecht mit Einschränkungen frei angeln darf, nun die Frage: muss ich da trotz den Freiangelrecht eine Angeltageskarte holen und wenn ja dann bei wem und was kostet?
> ...


 
Gruss

Jan


----------



## denis82 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Freiangelrecht in der Schweiz*

Danke für schnelle antwort.

Kann mir jemand ein platz empfehlen wo man vom Ufer aus angeln kann Untersee, Bodensee


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Freiangelrecht in der Schweiz*

ich denke das ist Momentan sehr schwierig. Du darfst wenn ich es richtig verstanden Habe im Kanton Thurgau an den Seen nur mit festem Schwimmer (Zapfen) Fischen. 
Im Obersee sind noch keine Fische in Ufernähe. Untersee ist alles etwas früher, aber dennoch kann es sein, dass da rein gar nichts los ist.
Aber versuchen musst es. Also: mit ner langen Rute, dass du die Feste Pose sehr tief einstellen kannst. Dann Maden an den sehr kleinen, dünnschenkligen Haken und anfüttern mit Maden + Paniermehl.

Was evtl. auch schon geht ist nachts auf Aal. Also einfach mit Maden oder Wurm sehr Ufernah anbieten.

mfg Kretzer


----------

